# Trying to start a new thread



## barnesski1 (May 6, 2012)

I'm trying to post a new thread with Qview and it is telling me I do not have permission!? Why??


----------



## alblancher (May 6, 2012)

As a new member you need to have your pics approved.  Give the moderator of that forum a chance to take a look.

Welcome to SMF.  we just like to try and keep the spam and inappropriate posts to a minimum.


----------



## dagamore (May 6, 2012)

does this needing pictures reviewed go the same if i host them on my own site, or if they are on photobucket and you use embed links?


----------



## alblancher (May 6, 2012)

Yea, defensio catches links even faster then photos!!  Sorry I can't help,  I watch the bacon threads.  Surely someone will come along and clear them for you.


----------



## pops6927 (May 6, 2012)

done


----------



## pineywoods (May 6, 2012)

barnesski1 said:


> I'm trying to post a new thread with Qview and it is telling me I do not have permission!? Why??


Our spam filter triggers on several things including but not limited to pics, quotes, links. It's not meant to pick on new members it's to try to keep our members from having to see all the spam but it does catch many good new members trying to post pertinent things. After x number of posts it will no longer hold your posts for review in the mean time please be patient with us and as soon as one of us sees the post or thread we'll approve it


----------



## baja traveler (May 10, 2012)

My first post had a picture also - with the same result. It only took several hours and my post was up as intended. I personally love the filters in place here, as so many of the other boards I frequent get hit with spam postings that make it so annoying.


----------



## barnesski1 (May 10, 2012)

Sorry I'm just getting back to this.  Everything worked out within a couple hours of trying to post.  Thanks for the explanation and I'm looking forward to posting some Q-view over Mothers day!


----------

